# How do I know when I'm ready to flip?



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

I just started snowboarding again this season..after 6 years of winter blues. Glad I decided to start boarding again cause I fell in love instantly. 

I'm starting to hit jumps, spins...feeling comfortable again. I honestly think I can hit a backflip. 

When do you guys know? What was your first attempts like? 


Thanks for any response.


----------



## rwspear (Mar 26, 2012)

wait for a soft snow day and fucking huck it. you ever done a backflip on a trampoline or a diving board? 

either commit or dont!


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

rwspear said:


> wait for a soft snow day and fucking huck it. you ever done a backflip on a trampoline or a diving board?
> 
> either commit or dont!


I can do backflips on a trampoline easy. I'm honestly worried about over-rotating.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

They are about as difficult as doing a basic 360, probably easier. Its about balls and commitment. If you are feeling it, go for it, and commit!!!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

If you can hit jumps properly and consistently, then you should be fine to learn basic backflips.

As others have said, it's really as easy as a 360, just takes balls and a soft landing.

Do make sure you learn them into powder or something really soft your first time though, since everyone I know has landed on their head while trying to get used to the rotation. It's all about spotting your landing so you can speed up/slow down the flip.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

The problem about a soft landing is living in the midwest. 

Thanks for the replies thus far..really appreciate it guys.


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

Where in the Midwest? Ever hit an airbag?


----------



## Aw3bb (Jan 27, 2013)

A lot of times they don't allow backflips, but u could just go for it. Ask for forgiveness in stead of permission


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Aw3bb said:


> Where in the Midwest? Ever hit an airbag?


Burlington, Iowa lol. I'll be moving back to Colorado within a year (hopefully).

I just missed the airbag this year.


----------



## liner (Jan 8, 2013)

Wait for a pow day and start with tame dogs or nollie front flips. Very easy to get around, you can do them off rollers and much lower on the risk scale than shit in the park.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

When Kelly Kapowski says it's OK and Lisa Turtle and Jessie Spano are there to cheer you on. Just ask A.C. Slater for advice and avoid anything Screech tells you.


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> When Kelly Kapowski says it's OK and Lisa Turtle and Jessie Spano are there to cheer you on. Just ask A.C. Slater for advice and avoid anything Screech tells you.


----------

